# Mit PHP Dateien runterladen



## Ronax (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen, ob es möglich wäre, dass ich das Script von meinem Host aus ausführe und es dann eine Datei von einem anderen Host in ein Verzeichnis auf meinem Host herunterläd und ablegt...

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Dezember 2005)

Ja, das ist moeglich.
Wenn allow_url_fopen in der php.ini on ist, jedoch sollte es das aus Sicherheitsgruenden nicht sein, dann kannst Du das ganz normal ueber die Dateisystem-Funktionen machen.
Ansonsten wirst Du per fsockopen() mit dem anderen Server verbinden muessen und dann selbst per FTP oder HTTP die Datei abrufen.

Nachtrag:
Es gibt auch Moeglichkeiten um fsockopen() herumzukommen.
Fuer FTP bietet PHP die FTP-Funktionen und fuer HTTP gibt es CURL.
Beide Erweiterungen, insbesondere CURL, sind im Internet nur recht selten anzutreffen.


----------

